

FTC complaint over iPad marketing cites Flash on New York Times app - ilamont
http://www.itworld.com/personal-tech/94807/apples-ipad-marketing-sparks-complaint-ftc

======
mr_eel
Don't people have better things to do? Apple could just as easily argue that
they are displaying a version of the homepage that doesn't use flash — there
are other plausible explanations for how interactive elements or video are
displayed. For this to qualify as deceptive in any substantial way, Apple
would need to be strongly implying that it is Flash in particular that is
allowing the display of these particular features. Secondly the presence or
absence of Flash needs to be demonstrated as a factor in the purchase of the
iPad. That frankly is a load of bully. Most people don't care either way.
_Most_ being the operative word.

~~~
jonknee
Except you can find out that the actual nytimes.com site does use Flash (it
was even obvious in the real life demo by Jobs). You can probably even find a
copy of the HTML from the time that Apple cut the video, proving that they
faked it. Screen images in videos like that are usually simulated, this isn't
a huge surprise. They should have just used a site that didn't use Flash.

~~~
Lazlo_Nibble
The complaint assumes that those portions of the NY Times site will still
require Flash by the time the iPad ships.

I wouldn't recommend assuming that.

~~~
jonknee
I would. They have an app for the iPad that will be used if you want to access
the NY Times.

~~~
Lazlo_Nibble
Good point -- I had missed that, obviously.

------
kaffeinecoma
Huh? I thought it was just the opposite- the site had "missing plugin" icons
all over the place. My feeling was that Jobs did this very much on purpose, so
that the Times would think about dumping Flash.

[http://garmhold.blogspot.com/2010/01/apples-ipad-one-ring-
to...](http://garmhold.blogspot.com/2010/01/apples-ipad-one-ring-to-rule-them-
all.html)

~~~
jonknee
The complaint is in reply to the promo video, not the keynote (though the
video was played at the keynote). You saw the missing plugin icons while Steve
Jobs went to the NYTimes, not during the video.

